# reciever Problems



## Killmonk26 (Sep 21, 2007)

i recently got a PS3 and i was trying to hook it up to my reciever, but im having some problems. (FYI i know how to hook things up pretty well b/c i work for circuit city). i have my stereo hook up to my reciever and it works b/c i have a xbox 360 working on it fine right now. but i have an optical cable running from the out on my ps3 to the only in on my reciever and im getting no sound on my stereo.:upset:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Isnt there a menu option to switch between audio outputs? Also, what is your reciever? there have been some compatibilty issues between the PS3 and 7.1 surround systems.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

maybe too late but you have to tell the PS3 to output to the optical port. Do that in the menus.


----------

